# Roger Moen



## Roger Moen (Aug 18, 2012)

Go by the name of Radar, retired Air Force Security Police stationed at Korat RTAFB just before it closed.
Plane leaving for Bangkok on Oct 1, Will be living in Pattaya City. Have a condo reserved right now for 12 months at the Residence garden.
Having my lungs fixed with Stem Cell soon after I am there. Tricare standard will be paying for part of it. But I just discovered while talking to the VA that while in Thailand if I go to the doctor for any problems that is service connected I can send the bill to the VA and they will reinburse me. Didn't know if everyone knew about this so I thought I would throw it out there. I am rated 100% by the VA so I do have a few problems.
After my 12 months I figure I will decide where I want to live. That is if I want to get away from the madness of walking street. If I hook up with anyone I think I would actually like to live up in the Issan area.
Anyway I will be looking forward to meeting any of my brother Vets living in Pattaya.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

A fact sheet for the VA's Foreign Medical Program can be found here for those who might be interested:

http://www.va.gov/hac/factsheets/fmp/FactSheet01-05.pdf


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*VFW Post 9876 Pattaya*



Roger Moen said:


> Go by the name of Radar, retired Air Force Security Police stationed at Korat RTAFB just before it closed.
> Plane leaving for Bangkok on Oct 1, Will be living in Pattaya City. Have a condo reserved right now for 12 months at the Residence garden.
> Having my lungs fixed with Stem Cell soon after I am there. Tricare standard will be paying for part of it. But I just discovered while talking to the VA that while in Thailand if I go to the doctor for any problems that is service connected I can send the bill to the VA and they will reinburse me. Didn't know if everyone knew about this so I thought I would throw it out there. I am rated 100% by the VA so I do have a few problems.
> After my 12 months I figure I will decide where I want to live. That is if I want to get away from the madness of walking street. If I hook up with anyone I think I would actually like to live up in the Issan area.
> Anyway I will be looking forward to meeting any of my brother Vets living in Pattaya.


Radar: 

Don't know how current this info is, or which info is correct, however, 

Pattaya City VFW Post. VFW post9876 Pattaya Chon Buri Thailand

E.S. Hamilton VFW Post 9876, Pattaya Beach Phone: 087-0366025 
Meeting Date/Time: 2nd Tuesday/ 1300 Cdr: Al Serrato
Meeting Place: Hogs Breath Saloon, Pattaya Beach,
Thailand 
Host District Meeting: February 2009 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
CDR: [email protected] 
ADJ: [email protected] 

From their website: "Our Post meetings on the 2nd Tuesday of each month. Guests are welcome. On all other Tuesdays, those of us that can, gather for a general chitchat."

148/78-79 Sukhumvit Road (Soi Batman), Pattaya, Thailand

VFW Post 9876 - Pattaya City, Thailand

Hog's Breath Saloon 148/78-79 Sukhumvit Road (Soi Batman) Pattaya City, Chonburi 20260, Thailand. TEL: 61 038 423-462

Telephone (Thai)
038423462

Telephone (Intl)
+6638423462 +66-38-423-462 end_of_the_skype_highlighting

E-mail
[email protected]


Good Luck.


----------

